# Want Android apps on your iPad? There’s an app for that!



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2011)

I love stuff like this, when tech types totally fuck with gadgets to get them to do things that may ruffle feathers and raise eyebrows. 









> In case you’re not familiar with Alien Dalvik, it’s a port of the Dalvik virtual machine, which is the software layer in Google’s Android operating system responsible for executing Android apps.According to _SlashGear_, the Myriad Group (the brains behind the Alien Dalvik project) announced support for Apple’s iPad in Alien Dalvik version 2.0.
> 
> As a result, the unimaginable (even unholy) becomes possible: You’ll be able to download, install and run Android software on your Apple-branded tablet. Alien Dalvik wraps each Android app file in its own virtual machine so it kinda feels as if you were running a native iPad app.



Talk about thinking different!


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2011)

User comment from that site:


> Alien Dalvik is not intended for end-users, it's for developers who want to support other platforms without source-porting their applications, and device manufacturers who want to offer Android apps on their devices (again only in an app-specific form IIRC).


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 8, 2011)

Parallels and Bootcamp has been around for years on the Mac - there's really not much difference in the 'soul' of the software and this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Parallels and Bootcamp has been around for years on the Mac - there's really not much difference in the 'soul' of the software and this.



Very true. Like I said I find it pretty interesting when this kind of thing happens.


----------

